# εσθίρ



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 19, 2014)

Γεια σας

Από πού προέρχεται η λέξη "εσθίρ"; Είναι ακριβές συνὠνυμο για "ερωτικό φίλτρο";

Η Κατίνα χρησιμοποίησε το εσθίρ, το ερωτικό φίλτρο, για να παντρευτεί τον Κωνσταντίνο Καραμάνο. ~ Οι μάγισσες της Σμύρνης

Με χαιρετίσματα

Σίμων


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2014)

Σίμων, από εσένα το έμαθα, τώρα!

Είναι ένα ερωτικό φίλτρο, να και η συνταγή του (από εδώ).


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2014)

...
Γεια σου, Σίμωνα.

Οι μόνες αναφορές που βρίσκω γι' αυτό το «εσθίρ» είναι σε αρωματοπωλεία και σε ιστοσελίδες με «μαγικά» ματζούνια και παρόμοια κομπογιαννίτικα, εκτός βέβαια από τον ιστότοπο της Μάρας Μεϊμαρίδη που έγραψε το βιβλίο. 

Πρώτη φορά τη βλέπω τη λέξη και, παρότι είμαι χημικός κι εκ φύσεως κι εξ επαγγέλματος ανακατώστρας ουσιών, αυτά τα αλχημιστικά ούτε τα γνωρίζω ούτε τ' αναγνωρίζω. Προτιμώ ν' αναμιγνύω υλικά για να φτιάχνω φαγώσιμα και πόσιμα με διαπιστωμένη ωφέλεια, την ικανοποίηση του ουρανίσκου και του στομαχιού. Τα υπόλοιπα τ' αφήνω στη «χημεία» με τη μεταφορική σημασία (chemistry in relationships), χωρίς χημικά βοηθήματα όμως (και την παρασκευή των σχετικών ουσιών, στους τσαρλατάνους, τους φουμαροπώλες και τους φιδέμπορες). 

​Martin _Balsam _as Mr. Merriweather: Two legged creature will believe anything. And the more preposterous, the better... ;)


Love Potion No 9 - The Clovers






I took my troubles down to Madame Rue
You know that gypsy with the gold-capped tooth
She's got a pad down on Thirty-Fourth and Vine
Sellin' little bottles of Love Potion Number Nine

I told her that I was a flop with chicks 
I've been this way since 1956
She looked at my palm and she made a magic sign
She said "What you need is Love Potion Number Nine"

She bent down and turned around and gave me a wink
She said "I'm gonna make it up right here in the sink"
It smelled like turpentine, it looked like India ink 
I held my nose, I closed my eyes, I took a drink

I didn't know if it was day or night
I started kissin' everything in sight
But when I kissed a cop down on Thirty-Fourth and Vine
He broke my little bottle of Love Potion Number Nine


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 23, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ - μπορεί να είναι απ'την τούρκικη λέξη iksir;
http://tureng.com/search/love potion

Το iksir είναι απ'την αραβική λέξη اکسیر (iksīr), που, μαζί με το αραβικό άρθρο, δίνει την αγγλική λέξη “elixir”. Οι Άραβες πήραν αυτή τη λέξη απὀ την ελληνική λέξη "ἐξαίρεσις" (παραβάλετε την αγγλική "extract"), οπότε θα είναι αντιδάνειο.

Αλλά το "εσθίρ" δε μοιάζει πολύ με το iksir - προ παντός, το Θ είναι πολύ παράξενο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2014)

Σύντομη διαδικτυακή περιδιάβαση λέει ότι ονομάζεται έτσι από την βιβλική Εσθήρ (που το όνομά της προέρχεται από την Αστάρτη). Αυτό βέβαια δεν εξηγεί την αλλαγή από το η στο ι, που είναι μικρή αλλά μπορεί να ειίαι σημαντική. 

Φαντάζομαι κάποιος λαογράφος θα έχει ασχοληθεί σχετικά.


----------

